# Hatchet jumped out of the wood



## Nuzzy (Dec 28, 2007)

This happened last summer. We were on a camping trip and I had found a downed tree to cut up into rounds and then split with my trusty Stihl splitting hatchet. (No I wasn't chain sawing with my shorts on... I had cut the rounds the night before) In any case, the problem I ran into was apparently the wood was exceedingly knotted and still wet. I didn't have much choice as there wasn't anything else to burn, so I powered through...

I have a pretty powerful swing but noticed I wasn't getting anywhere near the same penetration I usually do. I was doing my best to avoid knots, but many were buried out of site. I continued on through the first 10 or so rounds without issue but then it happened... I buried the hatchet in the round and then took a swing with the sledge like usual. At that point (and for the first time in my life) the hatchet came ricochetting out of the round and directly back at me hitting just below my knee. LUCKILY, I believe it was the 90* corner of the back of the hatchet that got me and not the sharp cutting edge. When I looked down, I had a good wedge just pushed back in my ledge. We taped me up and finished the trip, with me hobbling about. I never did get stitches which prolly would've helped the scar, but oh well. I still have a lump there, and can't bend my leg for long periods of time without it hurting, but I feel pretty lucky.








Not the round I was splitting, but a worthy shot nonetheless


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 28, 2007)

*Wet wood*

What species?

To be clear, did the hatchet pop out after or just before the sledge strike?

If it was after, this would be similar to hitting a falling wedge, typically when starting it, and having it fly out.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 28, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> What species?
> 
> To be clear, did the hatchet pop out after or just before the sledge strike?
> 
> If it was after, this would be similar to hitting a falling wedge, typically when starting it, and having it fly out.




I have no clue on species. I'm still dumb when it comes to IDing wood. But it was in the Cascades and it was an evergreen.

As soon as the sledge hit, the hatchet popped out. My though is I may have hit too high on the hatchet and it may have been in the wood at a slight angle to begin with... It was the first hit with the sledge after swinging the hatchet into the round.


----------



## Sprig (Dec 29, 2007)

Nuzzy said:


> I have no clue on species. I'm still dumb when it comes to IDing wood. But it was in the Cascades and it was an evergreen.
> 
> As soon as the sledge hit, the hatchet popped out. My though is I may have hit too high on the hatchet and it may have been in the wood at a slight angle to begin with... It was the first hit with the sledge after swinging the hatchet into the round.


Glad it wasn't worse (ie. the sharp part), imho there is only one way to hit a hatchet, while you're holding the handle (oh fer dogs sake let no one else be swinging at it!), I use the 'two hatchet' method for almost all my little splitting (ie. on the porch, kindling), actually one is a 'mini-maul', bite the hatchet into kindling piece and use wee maul to whack off pieces. For bigger stuff and to split, tap in the hatchet (make sure its a fairly decent one eh), hold the handle, hit with back of maul repeatedly till done, even granny can split some big stuff safely using this approach. This may sound goofy but it keeps fingers outta the way, controls the wood and keeps the thing from flyin' around at body parts. I have been teaching people this method for a number of years and figure I've save a finger or two  One of the scariest things ta watch imho regarding this is the old 'Swing at da piece and move yer hand outta the way real fast' method, iyiyiyiyiyi!
Nuff said.



Serge


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah... I've been cautious since then... I've been holding the handle anytime it's even possible in my mind it could jump out.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 29, 2007)

Just get a couple mauls, a grenade splitting wedge, a regular splitting wedge, a 10# sledge, and keep an axe handy and you're in business.

I primarily use the wedges, I love the way they use the energy I exert efficiently, and even while I'm fixing to swing again you can hear the wood splitting.

I'll use the grenade first at dead center of the round, once it's in halves, I'll use the regular wedge to quarter, or take the halves into thirds with surgical precision. I'll tap it in to set it.

Once in a while I'll smack one and the wedges will pop straight up and out with no incident.

If I have wood that busts up nicely with a maul I'll use it. I have stuck a maul on occasion and I'll use a wedge or two to recover it.

I'm starting to get more wood than I can handle so a log splitter is in my future for productions sake, but I'll still split it manually, if for nothing more than the exercise.

I've been working with my boy teaching him all about hatchets, axes, and what not. With his custom made sledge even he can split big wood if I'm around to supervise.


Sorry about your leg, glad you got lucky.


----------

